# Best used tractor



## bontai Joe

What would be the best garden tractor to look for on the used market for under $1000? (Besides the Deere 318 that I already know and love and wish I had) Hey somebody here has ti start some tractor talk


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I got my Ingersoll's for under a grand each. One came with a tiller, the other woth a wood splitter. They bolth needed a little work, but are real tough tractors. These were also sold under the Case name on the early models.


----------



## bontai Joe

Did your Ingersoll's come with mower decks too? Yeah even if no decks, you got some prime machinery for under a grand.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Yup came with the decks. The 224's 44" deck needed to be rebuilt, but it was all there. Nice tractors, and REALY tough.


----------



## bontai Joe

Ingersoll444,
I know of an old Case 300 series that is really really rusty, but has a new 12 HP Kohler in it with less than 5 hours operating time and a 42"? mower deck for sale. He is asking $1100 But I think I can get it for $900-950. It needs a seat and a lot of paint prep. What do you think? Is it a fair price?


----------



## tbear

Well you can always buy a nice used cub cadet i own a few and use some for little tractors and for mowing i move boats and all kinds of other stuff and have no problem shoot i even tow p/u trucks with occansionally but if you want to mow you may want a hydro tranny i prefer the manual but that is my preference well good luck and let us know what you end up with


----------



## Bob_in_Ma

I will offer two...........Gravely G........and the Sears Suburban. I doubt you'll find a used Gravely G below $1000......I'll probably be $3000 or more.......but you can find good old Sears Suburbans for $500........they are tough old garden tractors.

Bob


----------



## Bob_in_Ma

How do you get the little smiley face guy to appear at end of your sentence instead of up in the corner?


----------



## Toolman

Hello Bob_in_Ma,
To get the smiley at the end of your sentance use the ones to the left of the message area. When you're done typing, just click on the one you want & it should appear at the end of the sentance.


----------



## Bob_in_Ma

Thanks Toolman

Let's give it a go!


----------



## KentT

*How about a Simple Tractor?*

Don't overlook a good used Simplicity Sovereign, or pre-1995 Baron or Landlord. This proven design evolved from the 1959 model through 2000 models, when they were discontinued. In the late '70's and 80's they were called 7000 or 7100 series, such as a 7016H (16 HP, hydrostatic) or 7112 (12 HP, gear). They're tough (loader capable) and versatile.

They're a proven design, parts are readily available, and many/most attachments interchange over many model years. Allis-Chalmers (later Deutz-Allis and AGCO) sold them as 700 and 900 series tractors. Several engine choices were available (Kohler and Briggs) including singles, twins and even a twing diesel Briggs (Lombardini). Several transmission choices were offered including HD cast-iron 3-speed, a 6-speed (same 3-speed with High/low pulley/belt setup), 4-speed shuttle, and a rock-solid Sundstand HD hydro. Some had electric lifts and some hydraulic...

They're pretty widely available in most areas of the country (with the exception of the far west coast and southwest. 

You can find them under $1000, on up to close to their MSRP of over well $5000, based on age, implements, etc. Here's a good place to watch, if you're interested:

Simple trACtors Classifieds: Tractors For Sale


----------



## bontai Joe

Thanks KentT,
I had forgotten about old Simplicitys, And I road one for 2 summers while working for a lawn service back in '82-83. It was about 8 years old then and burned a little oil, but got run around 30 hours a WEEK! And it was driven by some folks that shouldn't be allowed near things that come with keys. Yep, they were definitely good machines, and the fact that attachments were interchangeable across several years and 3 brand names sure makes them attractive! Thanks for reminding me of them!


----------



## handyman123

Hey just got the little local free press paper, here in S.E. Iowa for an auction on 25 Sept. for a one owner JD 318 with 50 inch decksays it only has 360 hours, sounds like it might be worth a trip.


----------



## bigl22

*best garden tractor under 1k$*

joe-- look for what no one else seems to have on these boards except for the cultists-- an old Bolens[ blesings be upon that name] I have an old{?} 1978 bolens 16hxl-- it was well under 1k$ when I bought it and it is strong-- 900 lbs almost-- steel shaft drive for the rear end-- huge tires[ rears are 26x12.5 inches-- 16hp tecumseh ohv -- electric pto -- eaton 11 hydrostat - all cast iron with hydro filter- hydro hand controls for deck and front/rear implements- 42" deck with washout-- front 42" blade hydro deck lift and lower-- full length rear deck rollers like a simplicity--- full floating deck-- very strong- mine is awaiting [ after 10 years still waiting] a total rebuild there are some bolens forums and some clubs with quite a few very knowledgeable older guys - I was able to pull 900 lbs on a sled around as if it weren't there at all when mine ran-- many of the even older Bolens from the 60's and 70's are very much sought after by afficianados-- the tractors in the 60's and early 70's were more interesting than the cookie cutter ones made now--


----------



## bontai Joe

Oh yeah The old REAL Bolens (blessings on that name) tractors were the first diesel garden tractors I ever saw. An old friend of mine had one back in the middle 1980's. I never got to ride on it but remember how much I wanted to. I'll add it to my list of things to look for. Thanks!!


----------



## mowerman1193

Well I will try not to be bias on any brand and say this:

Do some research in your area and try to find what brands are popular in your area.Also look for something that attachments will interchange through several years and models so that if you decide you want more than just a mower that you will be able to find what you want at a resonable price instead of having to buy a brand new attachment...

I have had several tractors that were good heavy built machines but finding parts and attachments for them in my area was hard and I gave up and sold them...My area seems to be loaded with John Deere,Wheel Horse,and Simplicity.


----------



## slipshod

*simplicity*

I have a 1967 727 I bought off the side of the road in 1980, for $600.00. Came with deck ,snowblower,tiller,chains,and yard trailer. Been using it ever since. Only 7 HP but works hard and repairs are a breeze.


----------



## ngzcaz

Dont forget Wheel Horse, the real mcoy, not the Toros that came later which were ok but not the real deal..

Any of the D series ( 160, 180, 200 ) weigh over a 1,000 lb w/out the mower deck and are capable of doing nearly anything. They are getting scarce but you can find a good deal every now and then. Older Bolens were gold as well.


Nothing runs like a Deere....except a Horse.

:tractorsm


----------



## Bamataco

Heres an idea that I used to get my last tractor. I put an add on Craigs list which said I would take away rider mowers for free. I got several calls and 6 tractors of various makes. The best one was a MTD. I got that one running & used the hood off of a Craftsman and various tires off of the other tractors. Also when I was taking away one of the tractors the guy asked me if I wanted a trailor for the tractor. Needless to say I jumped right on that.
I used that tractor for over a year. finally the clutch went out on it. And I knew I was using it harder than it was intended to be used. So I sold it. And bought my GT 5000.


----------

